# Inositol for OCD



## chris87 (Jul 13, 2008)

Has anyone tried Inositol for OCD? Just curious about your experience.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I tried low doses of it, did nothing. But vitamins are very variable.


----------



## JPars (Apr 18, 2009)

chris87 said:


> Has anyone tried Inositol for OCD? Just curious about your experience.


I've read somewhere before that it can be helpful for OCD but you have to take it in high doses, something like 15-20grams a day. You'd probably want to look for a bulk powder.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, you should take at least 10g for OCD. The study I read used 12-18g.

I've taken it for my anxiety and got a moderate feeling of calm and happiness.


----------

